# Scott Caan, Ruining Hawaii 5-0?



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I really wanted to like this show. But they put Scott Caan in it. I was even willing to overlook my dislike for him but they made too much of the relationship between him and Steve just whiny-ass bickering from Scott. I think I only lasted four episodes.

Now don't get me wrong. I think Scott is an adequate actor and really like him playing people who I don't want to like, because it's so natural for him. He can really add to any show/movie who needs a realistic constipated whiny-ass punk. But they have him playing Danno. I always liked Danno and can't stand him being an annoying character. 

Am I the only one who thinks that SC is such an annoying punk?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm confused how to vote... I like Scott Caan but not so much that I would have his babies. 

I also spend the whole episode staring at... McGarrett.  So I don't notice it that much.

Now, that annoying actress they cast as McGarrett's sister though...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I watched this show for the first time last night, only because I had been watching football and this popped up after. I had been curious, but after seeing this ep, I can't imagine I would tune in again voluntarily. Caan comes across as a idiot, one who should not have access to a gun and badge. Even questioning a suspect, he was like a child. I know this is TV fantasy, but d'amn. He was adequate on "Entourage" because that seemed like his element.

To me, the show has a weird '80s, Miami Vice vibe to it.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Eh, whatever. The whole premise of the show is more dumb than usual. And the Aisian chick needs to eat a sammich.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I can't vote for any of the options. Caan annoys me some but I don't think the "Asian chick" is particularly attractive. May I vote for half of that option?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I can't vote either as I think that their banter is funny but I'm not in love with Scott Caan and I can't have his baby.

But then, I do turn off my brain when watching this show.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I can't vote either as I think that their banter is funny but I'm not in love with Scott Caan and I can't have his baby.
> 
> But then, I do turn off my brain when watching this show.


The only problem with turning off your brain is that leaves you ill-prepared to remember to turn it back on again.

Sort of like when I say I'm only going to have one drink and just talk to a hooker.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

laria said:


> Now, that annoying actress they cast as McGarrett's sister though...


Funny thing about Taryn Manning, I also thought she was horrible as McGarret's sister but she also did a recent episode of Law & Order:SVU where I thought she did a pretty good job.

I suspect that a number of the guest stars do this show for the trip to Hawaii.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't watch the show, but I remember in all the early reviews I read, they basically said that Scott Caan had all the charisma, and that Alex O'Loughlin was bascially devoid of personality. Many different reviewers said that Scott Caan, surprisingly, was the best part of the show. Has that changed significantly since the pilot, or would you guys not agree with that assessment about the pilot?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't watch the show, but I remember in all the early reviews I read, they basically said that Scott Caan had all the charisma, and that Alex O'Loughlin was bascially devoid of personality. Many different reviewers said that Scott Caan, surprisingly, was the best part of the show. Has that changed significantly since the pilot, or would you guys not agree with that assessment about the pilot?


Maybe I'm just biased, but I watched the pilot twice and found SC to be *****y, irritating, anal retentive, and just generally a big drama queen.

The McGarret character was always pushing on him to lighten up a bit.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I love this show and everything about it especially Scott Caan. I love the banter between them. If Danno were to "lighten up," the banter just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I love this show and everything about it especially Scott Caan. I love the banter between them. If Danno were to "lighten up," the banter just wouldn't be the same.


Ok, just don't get pregnant.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I really like the show but its comical seeing how small Scott is when next to some others. That is my biggest problem.

For the sometimes annoying parts, he doesn't do the writing and thats how they wrote him to be. I bet he could be different if they write it that way.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I think Scott is doing a much better job then Alex.

I don't think Scott Caan is ruining Hawaii 5-0. Doing a decent job. Not great. 

How do I answer the poll? I don't want a good swift kick in the nads.
I certainly don't want his baby.

I guess the person who posted the poll is the annoying puke.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

laria said:


> I'm confused how to vote... I like Scott Caan but not so much that I would have his babies.
> 
> Now, that annoying actress they cast as McGarrett's sister though...


These.

Z


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I gave this show up because of the writing. I thought Caan was good. And I'll happily start watching again if the writing improves.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I love this show and everything about it especially Scott Caan. I love the banter between them. If Danno were to "lighten up," the banter just wouldn't be the same.


My wife & I have loved this show from day one. We both like the banter between Danno and McGarrett. And the Grace Park IS hot! My wife likes Daniel Dae Kim's character the best.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

The show is pretty dumb, but if you turn your "that's really dumb" radar to zero, it's OK. I'd say Scott Caan is actually one of the bright spots. I think Grace Park, "the Asian Chick," is a much weaker link. I also prefer Caan's character to O'Laughlin. So yeah, basically I'm not looking to have Caan's babies, nor am I looking to get kicked in the nuts, but the OP's general assertion that SC is the worst part of the show is the opposite of how I feel.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't watch the show, but I remember in all the early reviews I read, they basically said that Scott Caan had all the charisma, and that Alex O'Loughlin was bascially devoid of personality. Many different reviewers said that Scott Caan, surprisingly, was the best part of the show. Has that changed significantly since the pilot, or would you guys not agree with that assessment about the pilot?


No, I still agree with that assessment but with the caveat that this _is_ a cheese whiz show.

The OP should watch it while having a drink and talking to a hooker.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hot4Bo said:


> I love this show and everything about it especially Scott Caan. I love the banter between them. If Danno were to "lighten up," the banter just wouldn't be the same.


I have to ditto this.........which is VERY shocking considering I almost didn't watch the show *because* of Caan. I hated him on Entourage so much. Ugh. But honestly I like him on this and I love how they bounce of each other.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Retro, it doesn't sound like you're complaining about Caan. It sounds like you're complaining about the character of Dan-o and the lines written for him.

The whining, drama queening, and such is in the script and direction, not in the portrayal.

I have no opinion on Caan right now.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

RGM1138 said:


> I watched this show for the first time last night, only because I had been watching football and this popped up after. I had been curious, but after seeing this ep, I can't imagine I would tune in again voluntarily. Caan comes across as a idiot, one who should not have access to a gun and badge. Even questioning a suspect, he was like a child. I know this is TV fantasy, but d'amn. He was adequate on "Entourage" because that seemed like his element.
> 
> To me, the show has a weird '80s, Miami Vice vibe to it.


That's me to a tee. I first watched it last night after the FB game, and felt EXACTLY the same way. I have NO idea why this show is so popular....it's beyond comprehension....


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

lew said:


> I guess the person who posted the poll is the annoying puke.


What do you really think?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

It's the #1 rated new show of the season. I'm guessing nobody's ruining anything.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I want to like the show, but...

Alex O'Loughlin is one of the worst lead actors I've ever seen on TV. Cardboard can do better. He only has 2 facial expressions ---1. blank and 2. angry/confused/determined/scared/focused

Caan is a minor issue.

Every episode now they do something stupid like.... 

driving a motorcycle into a building
driving around a parking ramp with a bad guy tied to the hood

I was hoping to dump this Season Pass for Harry's Law, but once she started a David E. Kelley lefty nut-case rant in the courtroom, I had enough. I tolerated enough of that courtroom idiocy on Boston Legal and The Practice. David E. Kelley, stop POing half the audience.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I agree with you. He drives me nuts. I don't watch the show anymore, but I also don't find him suitable for a cop role because he is like 5' 3" I can't take him serious because he is so tiny. I want him to be in a booster seat when he is riding in the car. I have nothing against small men, but I think cops on TV shows should have some size.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

ADG said:


> It's the #1 rated new show of the season. I'm guessing nobody's ruining anything.


That REALLY doesn't mean THAT much. To be honest, it SHOULD be.

It's on CBS. 
It's on after the hour 2 1/2 Men is in. One of the highest rated hours on TV.
Nearly all new shows are doing TERRIBLE this season.
It doesn't hold it's lead-in audience very well.
Overall it's ratings have been slowly dropping as the season goes on.

It will probably be renewed, but will CBS keep an underperforming show on a sweet timeslot?

The Defenders, another CBS freshman show gets good ratings "overall" but has been moved to Friday and is considered "certain to be cancelled". Being a show on CBS is a blessing AND a curse. You always get good ratings, but are they good enough for CBS?


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

whitson77 said:


> I agree with you. He drives me nuts. I don't watch the show anymore, but I also don't find him suitable for a cop role because he is like 5' 3" I can't take him serious because he is so tiny. I want him to be in a booster seat when he is riding in the car. I have nothing against small men, but I think cops on TV shows should have some size.


He's 5'5".

Really? You don't like him because he's short?

Actually I think he should be applauded. It's VERY difficult for a male under 6 foot to get very far in the Hollywood world.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

lew said:


> I think Scott is doing a much better job then Alex.
> 
> I don't think Scott Caan is ruining Hawaii 5-0. Doing a decent job. Not great.
> 
> ...


But you just said that you *didn't* want the swift kick in the nads. You must be confused.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

deandashl said:


> He's 5'5".
> 
> Really? You don't like him because he's short?
> 
> Actually I think he should be applauded. It's VERY difficult for a male under 6 foot to get very far in the Hollywood world.


No, it's not a matter of being short. The problem is that he looks short. They need to "Tom Cruise" him.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

deandashl said:


> Alex O'Loughlin is one of the worst lead actors I've ever seen on TV. Cardboard can do better. He only has 2 facial expressions ---1. blank and 2. angry/confused/determined/scared/focused


I loves me Alex O'Loughlin. The producers need to realize he needs to take his shirt off in every scene. What's wrong with them?

Other than that...

This show is really good for having on while doing something else - like the dishes, or laundry, or cleaning the house.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

deandashl said:


> He's 5'5".
> 
> Really? You don't like him because he's short?
> 
> Actually I think he should be applauded. It's VERY difficult for a male under 6 foot to get very far in the Hollywood world.


Did you seriously just type that? I'll bet you that the vast majority of A-list male actors in Hollywood are under 6 feet.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Scott Caan as Dano is annoying.

I think another actor could do the job without the annoy factor.
I think Scott Caan could do another role without the annoy factor.

He was bordering on annoying in Entourage, but not to this extent.


phox


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did you seriously just type that? I'll bet you that the vast majority of A-list male actors in Hollywood are under 6 feet.


None are 5'5". In fact, I'd bet few are under 5'10".


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't find Scott Caan annoying.

I want to have Grace Park's baby.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

retrodog said:


> No, it's not a matter of being short. The problem is that he looks short. They need to "Tom Cruise" him.


He probably has short arms and legs, and a big head, making him dwarfish looking. Short guys that look average like Cruise and Robert Downey, Jr. have proper proportions.

O'Loughlin has a good build and probably looks taller than he actually is, especially standing next to short actors. I'd guess he's an even 6'0" in bare feet.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Grace Park was one of the final five in Battlestar Gallactica. It didn't seem like she was so skinny back then, though. I think she's been regurgitating.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I stopped watching because of Scott Caan.

I had no reference of him before, never even heard of him. But he instantly annoyed me.

I made it about 4 episodes before it finally became too much.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I don't think anyone on this show can act their way of a bag made of tissue paper.

But, it's modestly interesting if you annoy the giant plot holes.

1. It's the lead cop shop and they break the law every day and twice on Sunday
2. Why does the lead continue to identify himself as Steve McGarret, Lt Cmdr, USN?
3. The weekly plots are idiotic
4. Grace Park is still pretty but damn, she needs several sammiches.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I watched this show for the first time last night, only because I had been watching football and this popped up after. I had been curious, but after seeing this ep, I can't imagine I would tune in again voluntarily. Caan comes across as a idiot, one who should not have access to a gun and badge. Even questioning a suspect, he was like a child. I know this is TV fantasy, but d'amn. He was adequate on "Entourage" because that seemed like his element.


Ditto. I might watch it one more time to see if the character has a brain, and if not, that's it.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

I agree that he's a poor choice for the role. I also realized from reading his IMDb page that he's been in several movies that I've seen, yet I had no memory of him even after being told he was in them. 5-0 is the first time that he's made an impression on me, and it's not a good one.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

None of the actors bother me. It is just a cop show with great scenary.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> None are 5'5". In fact, I'd bet few are under 5'10".


Edit: I realize pretty much everyone has already read this post and has moved on to the next page. Consequently, very few people will even see this edit. However, I decided to just consolidate the various lists I had posted into a single list so that all the information would be in one place. All the information came from various websites, so the heights might be off by an inch or so one way or another (they're most likely shorter than listed), but it gives you a good idea of the size of various people in Hollywood, and it shows that there are plenty of successful people under 5'10" and under 6'0".

In fact, if you look at the list of the top grossing actors of all time on Box Office Mojo, you'll see that 61 of the top 100 men on that list are included on the list below (in bold).

This list is by no means exhaustive. I'm sure there are hundreds more famous actors under 6'0". Enjoy!

*Danny DeVito 5'0"*
Wallace Shawn 5'2"
David Faustino 5'2"
Mickey Rooney 5'3"
Martin Scorsese 5'3"
Michael J. Fox 5'4"
Seth Green 5'4"
Charlie Kaufman 5'4"
Jerry Ferrara 5'4"
*Daniel Radcliffe 5'5"*
Richard Dreyfuss 5'5"
Jason Alexander 5'5"
Nathan Lane 5'5"
Woody Allen 5'5"
David Spade 5'5"
Scott Caan 5'5"
Johnny Galecki 5'5"
Kevin Pollak 5'5"
Jason Schwartzman 5'5"
Breckin Meyer 5'5"
Al Franken 5'5"
Corey Feldman 5'5"
Tom Hollander 5'5"
*Dustin Hoffman 5'6"
Jack Black 5'6"
Elijah Wood 5'6"
Ian Holm 5'6"
Jonah Hill 5'6"*
Emilio Estevez 5'6"
Henry Winkler 5'6"
Kevin Connolly 5'6"
Sean Astin 5'6"
Martin Short 5'6"
Cheech Marin 5'6"
Gael Garcia Bernal 5'6"
Peter Falk 5'6"
Bob Hoskins 5'6"
Peter Jackson 5'6"
Corey Haim 5'6"
*Al Pacino 5'7"
Tom Cruise 5'7"
Robin Williams 5'7"
Ben Stiller 5'7"
Mike Myers 5'7"
Brian Cox 5'7"
Martin Lawrence 5'7"
John Leguizamo 5'7"*
Billy Crystal 5'7"
Martin Sheen 5'7"
Jon Stewart 5'7"
Ed Asner 5'7"
Tim Roth 5'7"
Rob Schneider 5'7"
Harvey Keitel 5'7"
Richard Attenborough 5'7"
Mel Brooks 5'7"
Dominic Monaghan 5'7"
Mark Feuerstein 5'7"
D.L. Hughley 5'7"
LeVar Burton 5'7"
Tim Curry 5'7"
Harry Shearer 5'7"
Edward Furlong 5'7"
*Mark Wahlberg 5'8"
Anthony Hopkins 5'8"
Tobey Maguire 5'8"
Antonio Banderas 5'8"
Don Cheadle 5'8"*
Kiefer Sutherland 5'8"
James Dean 5'8"
Matthew Broderick 5'8"
William H. Macy 5'8"
Gary Sinise 5'8"
Christian Slater 5'8"
Dana Carvey 5'8"
Ryan Seacrest 5'8"
Ricky Gervais 5'8"
Kevin James 5'8"
Chris Farley 5'8"
Humphrey Bogart 5'8"
Steve Buscemi 5'8"
Joaquin Phoenix 5'8"
Paul Giamatti 5'8"
Jackie Chan 5'8"
Simon Cowell 5'8"
Sam Rockwell 5'8"
Michael Emerson 5'8"
Naveen Andrews 5'8"
Jeremy Renner 5'8"
Fred Savage 5'8"
Charles Bronson 5'8"
*Robert DeNiro 5'9"
Robert Downey Jr. 5'9"
Sylvester Stallone 5'9"
Eddie Murphy 5'9"
Steve Carrell 5'9"
Ed Harris 5'9"
Ewan McGregor 5'9"
Gary Oldman 5'9"
Justin Long 5'9"
Willen DaFoe 5'9"
Rupert Grint 5'9"
Shia LaBeouf 5'9"*
Paul Newman 5'9"
Patrick Dempsey 5'9"
Patrick Stewart 5'9"
Jason Statham 5'9"
Kurt Russell 5'9"
Phillip Seymour Hoffman 5'9"
Jeremy Piven 5'9"
Kevin Dillon 5'9"
Casey Affleck 5'9"
James Caan 5'9"
Jesse Eisenberg 5'9"
Mark Ruffalo 5'9"
James Spader 5'9"
Dermot Mulroney 5'9"
Ian McShane 5'9"
Wesley Snipes 5'9"
William Shatner 5'9"
Jamie Foxx 5'9"
Eric Roberts 5'9"
Matt LeBlanc 5'9"
David Arquette 5'9"
Jay Mohr 5'9"
Howie Mandel 5'9"
Mark Hamill 5'9"
Ian Sommerhalder 5'9"
Stephen Baldwin 5'9"
Tony Danza 5'9"
*Mel Gibson 5'10"
Robert Redford 5'10"
Michael Douglas 5'10"
Jack Nicholson 5'10"
Johnny Depp 5'10"
Robert Duvall 5'10"
Matt Damon 5'10"
Adam Sandler 5'10"
Kevin Spacey 5'10"
Tim Allen 5'10"
Richard Gere 5'10"
Kevin Bacon 5'10"
Michael Keaton 5'10"
Orlando Bloom 5'10"
Owen Wilson 5'10"
Giovanni Ribisi 5'10"
James Marsden 5'10"
Chris Cooper 5'10"
Sean Bean 5'10"
Cuba Gooding Jr. 5'10"*
Sean Penn 5'10"
Colin Farrell 5'10"
Daniel Craig 5'10"
Charlie Sheen 5'10"
Paul Rudd 5'10"
Paul Reiser 5'10"
Stephen Colbert 5'10"
Burt Reynolds 5'10"
Bryan Cranston 5'10"
Matthew McConaughey 5'10"
Woody Harrelson 5'10"
Billy Bob Thornton 5'10"
Michael C. Hall 5'10"
John Slattery 5'10"
Rob Lowe 5'10"
Bradley Whitford 5'10"
J.K. Simmons 5'10"
Patrick Swayze 5'10"
Laurence Olivier 5'10"
Bob Hope 5'10"
Josh Brolin 5'10"
Simon Baker 5'10"
Dennis Franz 5'10"
*Brad Pitt 5'11"
Bruce Willis 5'11"
George Clooney 5'11"
Leonardo Dicaprio 5'11"
James Franco 5'11"
Alec Baldwin 5'11"
Ralph Fiennes 5'11"
Viggo Mortensen 5'11"
Geoffrey Rush 5'11"*
Adrian Grenier 5'11"
Russell Crowe 5'11"
Jerry Seinfeld 5'11"
Chris Rock 5'11"
Mickey Rourke 5'11
Cary Elwes 5'11"
Hugh Grant 5'11"


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I don't particularly like any of the cast members. But they seem to work well together as a group, and the writing hasn't demonstrated any horribly stupid thoughts yet, so I watch it. Actually after the last episode I do recall saying to myself that Scott Caan hasn't even been that bad in the show, so maybe the show is also rehabilitating him a bit in my mind.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

deandashl said:


> He's 5'5".
> 
> Really? You don't like him because he's short?
> 
> Actually I think he should be applauded. It's VERY difficult for a male under 6 foot to get very far in the Hollywood world.


It is? Almost every big star is well under 6 foot that I can think. It seems like very few big names are over 6 feet. 

I admit it is wrong to want him to be taller. And I'm not saying he shouldn't have work, but I hate him in this roll. I think he terrible for this, and he just doesn't look the part to me.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> It is? Almost every big star is well under 6 foot that I can think. It seems like very few big names are over 6 feet.


Someone should post a list or something.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Howie said:


> Grace Park was one of the final five in Battlestar Gallactica.


No she wasn't.



Spoiler



She was just a standard Cylon


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I like Scott Caan. I like the show. But what I LOVE is the theme music. They can play that every three minutes for me.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> I agree that he's a poor choice for the role. I also realized from reading his IMDb page that he's been in several movies that I've seen...


Oo oo, Let me guess...

Time Bandits?
Austin Powers as Mini Me?
Willow?
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory?
Wizard of Oz?
Return of the Jedi?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Oo oo, Let me guess...
> 
> Time Bandits?
> Austin Powers as Mini Me?
> ...


Wrong!!! Scott Caan wouldn't even make a good Oompa Loompa.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Someone should post a list or something.


You caught me. I didn't go to page 2 when I responded. I curse the Steelers for your insolence.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

retrodog said:


> Wrong!!! Scott Caan wouldn't even make a good Oompa Loompa.


Too short to be worthy of a regular television role, too tall to be an Oompa Loompa. Short guys just can't win. (This is only partly sarcastic)


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Isn't Tom Cruise 5'5"?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> But what I LOVE is the theme music. They can play that every three minutes for me.


Unfortunately it's only half as long as the original. I keep waiting for the last 32 bars that never come. :down:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> Isn't Tom Cruise 5'5"?


According to most of the websites that report on celeb heights, he's more like 5'7" or 5'8" (which probably means he's barely 5'7").


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Where is the option "You can't 'ruin' a show that already sucks"?


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I really like Caan in this show. I am getting tired of the main dude doing running tackles every episode.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't mind Cann, but every time he opens his mouth it sounds like he's channeling his father. this is not a bad thing as James Cann is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Craigbob said:


> I don't mind Cann, but every time he opens his mouth it sounds like he's channeling his father. this is not a bad thing as James Cann is one of my favorite actors.


I liked James Caan ok, right up until the show Las Vegas. He sucked in that. But so did everybody else... except Sam.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> None of the actors bother me. It is just a cop show with great scenary.


I agree with you, but I do enjoy Scott Caan in this show. This is the Danno Hour.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Craigbob said:


> I don't mind Cann, but every time he opens his mouth it sounds like he's channeling his father. this is not a bad thing as James Cann is one of my favorite actors.


A problem shared by Chris Lemon and Colin Hanks.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Snappa77 said:


> Isn't Tom Cruise 5'5"?


Maybe if he stands on the Scientology handbook.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

Scott caan needs to get a haircut, and lose the tie. The mindless banter between him and McGarrett got old in the first episode. It just seems so forced from the writers. My wife thinks McGarrett is hot. I think the Asian chick is way too skinny. Amazing how well Jin did at learning english.

The fact that this show is getting so much attention and that Terriers got cancelled really pisses me off...


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't watch the show, but I remember in all the early reviews I read, they basically said that *Scott Caan had all the charisma, and that Alex O'Loughlin was bascially devoid of personality. Many different reviewers said that Scott Caan, surprisingly, was the best part of the show. *Has that changed significantly since the pilot, or would you guys not agree with that assessment about the pilot?


this is what i think exactly. Alex O is not that great of an actor in my opinion. Their banter and chemistry has gotten better as the show has progressed, but still, Alex is too stiff and does that annoying thing where he cocks his head upward, talking down to you kind of thing. Just irritating.

meantime, i also have been a fan of Scott Caan since seeing him in Boiler Room. i also liked his role as an Ops guy in Enemy of the State. the hate some have because of his character in Entourage i think is misguided- he played that character well for what was intended. You're supposed to hate him! I enjoyed his acting, while hating that character.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Maybe if he stands on the Scientology handbook.


:up:


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Jeeters said:


> I want to have Grace Park's baby.


And I, Alex O'Loughlin's. But I don't even watch "Hawaii 5-0." He had me at "kind, non-people sucking, and incredibly HOT vampire."


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I like both leads OK. I like the Jersey boy better because he knows it is just another s***y day in paradise and his remarks are funny. 
Also he sees all the racism that the Hawaiians seem to get away with.


----------

